# Puppy Breathh!!!



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

*photos deleted by me (small but mighty)*


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

What is their pedigree please?

x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh im in love!! theyre just soo cute!! xx


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awww they all look so cute!!! puppy breath indeed


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

they are lovely


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aw so cute I love them


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

haha i love naming puppies!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Aww thay are beautifull lil things. How cute xx

Like the new siggy cheeky x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

rache said:


> Aww thay are beautifull lil things. How cute xx
> 
> Like the new siggy cheeky x


Thanks She made it for me because she was bored so i offered  I asked her if she could change it to pastel colours lol without being picky :S Shes not on yet though x


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwwww suzannne what beautiful babies love the names x


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

They are very cute!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

OMG I am in love, they are all so precious..


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

they are gorgeous, and perfect names


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh how stunning..such beautiful little faces and I love their coloring. Puppies make me soooo happy!


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Thank you guys! I love the names too, especially angels, named angel because she was the first one and wasn't feeding (this is 5mins after being born, usually feed straight away) and then she finally started feeding was such a relief!  She is my little miracle! 



chideb said:


> Oh how stunning..such beautiful little faces and I love their coloring. Puppies make me soooo happy!


Ha puppies make me happy too, they are little munchies! x


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

beautiful puppies x


----------



## KMNash (Dec 31, 2009)

Every time I see pics like that I have remind myself I don't need another pet, one dog and one outdoor cat is enough with a 2yr old lol

They are gorgeous.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

What great looking pups Suzanne ! I am surprised that you are only keeping half the litter !! JK lol. They look fabulous, I know it must be work to have such darlings around.


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

Cuteness if overwhelming! aww way to cute


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

am in love with little diamond!! if only i had room for another!


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

rubia said:


> What great looking pups Suzanne ! I am surprised that you are only keeping half the litter !! JK lol. They look fabulous, I know it must be work to have such darlings around.


Ha if I had it my way I would keep the whole litter x


----------



## TRuiz83 (Oct 7, 2009)

Soo cute! I think I want another pup soon! but I want a bigger dog I think!


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

is that hampshire uk? i have been looking for a little girl for approx 6 months now are you a breeder?


----------



## Mom2BabyNatalie (Aug 15, 2008)

I lovvvvvvvvvvvve puppy breath!!! They are beautiful!!


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

jeanie brown said:


> is that hampshire uk? i have been looking for a little girl for approx 6 months now are you a breeder?


Yes I am a breeder BUT the little girl I have is show potential and id like her to go to a show home.


----------



## nicola (Jan 20, 2010)

beautiful puppies.......amazing colours too


----------

